# Something weird...



## Ruth4Havs (May 13, 2013)

We are petsitting a Shih Tzu, and even though this isn't a Shih Tzu forum, I still need help. We had some kids over, and they followed Murphy,(the Shih Tzu), _everywhere_. Then Murphy climbed on me and wrapped his front legs around my leg and clung on really tight. I've never seen this happen before.:der:I don't know what it means. What is it? :help: Is he overwhelmed? Trying to mate or something? He acted weird the rest of the time the kids were. I told them to use the "No touch, no talk, no eye contact" method from Dog Whisperer, but Murphy was still trying to get to me, even though he was tied to his leash.:ballchain: Has this happened to you? I hope it doesn't occur with Chester...


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Ruth4Havs said:


> We are petsitting a Shih Tzu, and even though this isn't a Shih Tzu forum, I still need help. We had some kids over, and they followed Murphy,(the Shih Tzu), _everywhere_. Then Murphy climbed on me and wrapped his front legs around my leg and clung on really tight. I've never seen this happen before.:der:I don't know what it means. What is it? :help: Is he overwhelmed? Trying to mate or something? He acted weird the rest of the time the kids were. I told them to use the "No touch, no talk, no eye contact" method from Dog Whisperer, but Murphy was still trying to get to me, even though he was tied to his leash.:ballchain: Has this happened to you? I hope it doesn't occur with Chester...


It definitely sounds like the little guy was overwhelmed and looking to you for help. He was NOT trying to mate with you. (he knows you're not a dog! ) It sounds like he felt you were his "safe person". Yu should be flattered that he trusted you that way. You did the right thing getting the kids to leave him alone, but it sounds like it was still a little too much for him.

Be careful what you pick up from the Dog Whisperer. There's a lot of REALLY BAD advice on that show.


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

Ruth4Havs said:


> We are petsitting a Shih Tzu, and even though this isn't a Shih Tzu forum, I still need help. We had some kids over, and they followed Murphy,(the Shih Tzu), _everywhere_. Then Murphy climbed on me and wrapped his front legs around my leg and clung on really tight. I've never seen this happen before.:der:I don't know what it means. What is it? :help: Is he overwhelmed? Trying to mate or something? He acted weird the rest of the time the kids were. I told them to use the "No touch, no talk, no eye contact" method from Dog Whisperer, but Murphy was still trying to get to me, even though he was tied to his leash.:ballchain: Has this happened to you? I hope it doesn't occur with Chester...


Does sound as though Murphy was overwhelmed and looking to you as a safe person? You will want to monitor Chester's interactions with children so that he enjoys those interactions and doesn't get overwhelmed by them. You want to end the interactions with children with Chester looking for more not when he has had all he can take. Chester will need to learn that children are fun and that he can trust them not to hurt him and you will need to ensure that that is the case.


----------



## Ruth4Havs (May 13, 2013)

Yeah, I thought he was overwhelmed. Murphy is our next door neighbor's dog, and we petsit alot, and we know he trusts us now.


----------



## Regina (Mar 9, 2013)

awe poor little guy...I would have picked him up...


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

If Murphy gets along with other dogs, it will be great having him next door as a playmate for Chester. Puppies can learn a lot from an older, gentle dog!!!


----------

